
Ask HN: I want to sell web products, I'm Bolivian and don't know how to start - mariocesar
I build web products things like marketing automation, white label mobile apps and reporting tools for stores, things that I had made with the years in my free time and always think in selling.
======
mkaroumi
What do you want to sell? All of that or just one of these things? Ps. Have
you checked out Pat Flynn and his podcasts/blog?

~~~
mariocesar
I will like to pivot, and focus on the product that grows the most.

and yes! the Smart passive income is a great podcast, I listen to it almost
regularly but never hear and advice for my case

